# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  θερμοσίφωνας για οικονομία

## goosey

Kαλημέρα σε όλους.
Συγγνώμη που δεν αφορά επισκευή, αλλά δείτε το κι έτσι...
Θέλω να βάλω στο μπάνιο θερμοσίφωνα για να κάνω οικονομία στο πετρέλαιο (μπόϊλερ).
*Μιλάμε τώρα για μια χρήση για τις απλές ανάγκες ενός μόνο ανθρώπου μόνο για (σχεδόν) καθημερινό ντους.*
Επειδή *δεν χρειάζομαι θερμοκρασίες νερού άνω των 50 C'* , ισχύει πως οι όρθιοι(κάθετοι) θερμοσίφωνες έχουν την ιδιότητα και με λίγη λειτουργία μετά απο ώρα να παίρνουν μια σχετικά καλή θερμοκρασία?
Το λέω γιατί προφανώς δεν μου χρειάζεται να σηκώνω το διακόπτη και να πέφτει μόνος του μετά απο μισάωρο και με τη θερμοκρασία στο θερμοσίφωνα νάχει φτάσει πχ στους 65 C' και ενέργεια δηλαδή που θα πάει χαμένη...
Συγγνώμη αν κάνω λάθος για τη λειτουργία μια και δεν είχα θερμοσίφωνα μέχρι τώρα.
Εννοείται θα το δοκιμάζω στην αρχή να δω πόσο θα θέλει για να ανεβάσει επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία.
Δεδομένων των ανωτέρω τι θα μου προτείνατε απο την αγορά σε σχήμα και lit, φυσικά αν κάνει και οριζόντιος ακόμη καλύτερα λόγω έλλειψης χώρου, αλλά στην ανάγκη τα ντουλάπια μετακινούνται κι αλλού... :Lol: .
Αν μπορείτε δώστε μου και link να δω διαστάσεις καταρχήν αν χωράει, μετά τιμή για να υπολογίσω και την αμοιβή του υδραυλικού.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Kαλημέρα σε όλους.
> Συγγνώμη που δεν αφορά επισκευή, αλλά δείτε το κι έτσι...
> Θέλω να βάλω στο μπάνιο θερμοσίφωνα για να κάνω οικονομία στο πετρέλαιο (μπόϊλερ).
> *Μιλάμε τώρα για μια χρήση για τις απλές ανάγκες ενός μόνο ανθρώπου μόνο για (σχεδόν) καθημερινό ντους.*
> Επειδή *δεν χρειάζομαι θερμοκρασίες νερού άνω των 50 C'* , ισχύει πως οι όρθιοι(κάθετοι) θερμοσίφωνες έχουν την ιδιότητα και με λίγη λειτουργία μετά απο ώρα να παίρνουν μια σχετικά καλή θερμοκρασία?
> Το λέω γιατί προφανώς δεν μου χρειάζεται να σηκώνω το διακόπτη και να πέφτει μόνος του μετά απο μισάωρο και με τη θερμοκρασία στο θερμοσίφωνα νάχει φτάσει πχ στους 65 C' και ενέργεια δηλαδή που θα πάει χαμένη...
> Συγγνώμη αν κάνω λάθος για τη λειτουργία μια και δεν είχα θερμοσίφωνα μέχρι τώρα.
> Εννοείται θα το δοκιμάζω στην αρχή να δω πόσο θα θέλει για να ανεβάσει επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία.
> Δεδομένων των ανωτέρω τι θα μου προτείνατε απο την αγορά σε σχήμα και lit, φυσικά αν κάνει και οριζόντιος ακόμη καλύτερα λόγω έλλειψης χώρου, αλλά στην ανάγκη τα ντουλάπια μετακινούνται κι αλλού....
> Αν μπορείτε δώστε μου και link να δω διαστάσεις καταρχήν αν χωράει, μετά τιμή για να υπολογίσω και την αμοιβή του υδραυλικού.


Σε λιτρα ενας 60 ρης ειναι ιδανικος.Ορθιος η οριζοντιος ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.Αν δεν θες 65 βαθμους ρυθμισε το στους 50.Αν και η φιλοσοφια ειναι στους 65 να εχεις την βρυση 1 ζεστο-2κρυο και οσο παγωνει να γινει μισο-μισο μεχι και ολο ζεστο.

----------


## ezizu

Να γράψω μια ιδέα ,εφόσον αναφέρεσαι για χρήση μόνο ενός ανθρώπου ( για ντους ).Έχεις σκεφτεί ταχυθερμοσίφωνα; 
Το λέω επειδή καταναλώνει ενέργεια ,μόνο όση ώρα θα κάνεις ντους  και δεν έχει μεγάλο όγκο και οι απαιτήσεις σου δεν είναι μεγάλες. Ίσως να σε καλύπτει.
Παρεμπιπτόντως έχω δει σπίτι που χρησιμοποιούν ταχυθερμοσίφωνα . Ήταν βέβαια εξοχικό σπίτι (χρησιμοποιούνταν όμως και την χειμερινή περίοδο ),αλλά οι κάτοικοί του ,σε ερώτηση που τους έκανα, μου είπαν ότι κάνουν ντους κανονικά ,απλά θέλει κάποια εξοικείωση η ρύθμιση της αναλογίας του νερού,αλλά δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό, μια συνήθεια είναι.

----------


## xsterg

εγω απο την αλλη για ακομη μια φορα θα σου προτεινα την εγκατασταση ενος ηλιακου θερμοσιφωνα. τιποτα δεν συγκρινεται με αυτον. ακομη και τωρα, μεσα νοεμβρη στην πατρα δεν εχω αναψει ουτε μια φορα τον ηλεκτρικο. το κλειδι στον ηλιακο ειναι η εγκατασταση του και ο σωστος προσανατολισμος του. αν τα εξασφαλισεις αυτα τοτε και με εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια στους 0 C και με ηλιοφανεια θα εχεις καυτο νερο στον ηλιακο σου.

----------


## DIATHERM

Πολυ σωστο το μνμ #4 και εγω θα συμφωνισω μαζι του για τον λογο οτι μεν δινεις καποια χρηματα παραπανω για το κοστος που εχει, αλλα σσου κανει αποσβεση μεσα σε ενα Α χρονικο διαστημα... και αν θες και παιρετερω πληρης εκτμεταλευση του ηλιακου τον κανεις 3πλης ενεργειας και (βοηθας) τα σωματα σου με ζεστο νερακι...!

----------


## JOUN

Συγνωμη εχετε κανει μπανιο χειμωνα με ταχυθερμοσιφωνο;Ο μονοφασικος των 8KW σου φτανει οριακα,(μαλλον προς το δεν φτανει θαλεγα) μονο με τριφασικο 12KW μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια.

----------


## ezizu

> Συγνωμη εχετε κανει μπανιο χειμωνα με ταχυθερμοσιφωνο;Ο μονοφασικος των 8KW σου φτανει οριακα,(μαλλον προς το δεν φτανει θαλεγα) μονο με τριφασικο 12KW μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια.


Γιώργο προσωπική εμπειρία δεν έχω ,απλά είπα μια ιδέα και μετέφερα την άποψη κάποιων που χρησιμοποιούσαν ταχυθερμοσίφωνα.
 Καλά έκανες και έγραψες την άποψη σου . Για να το λες  μάλλον το έχεις δοκιμάσει και ξέρεις.  :Wink:

----------


## vasilimertzani

> εγω απο την αλλη για ακομη μια φορα θα σου προτεινα την εγκατασταση ενος ηλιακου θερμοσιφωνα. τιποτα δεν συγκρινεται με αυτον. ακομη και τωρα, μεσα νοεμβρη στην πατρα δεν εχω αναψει ουτε μια φορα τον ηλεκτρικο. το κλειδι στον ηλιακο ειναι η εγκατασταση του και ο σωστος προσανατολισμος του. αν τα εξασφαλισεις αυτα τοτε και με εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια στους 0 C και με ηλιοφανεια θα εχεις καυτο νερο στον ηλιακο σου.



Αν παρεις 160 λτ. ενα ατομο κανει αρκει να εχει ηλιοφανεια.σε οικογενεια παντως χειμωνα ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα.



> Συγνωμη εχετε κανει μπανιο χειμωνα με ταχυθερμοσιφωνο;Ο μονοφασικος των 8KW σου φτανει οριακα,(μαλλον προς το δεν φτανει θαλεγα) μονο με τριφασικο 12KW μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια.


Γιωργο ,επειδη το εψαχνα να βαλω τετοιον οπου ρωτησα μου ειπαν ''μην''.
Απο τεχνικης αποψης σε οσα εχω ψαξει,οικονομικα τηλ. παροχη κλπ με καλυπτουν,το θεμα ειναι δεν ξερω αν ειναι η πραγματικοττητα αυτη που αναφερουν.

----------


## goosey

> Σε λιτρα ενας 60 ρης ειναι ιδανικος.Ορθιος η οριζοντιος ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.Αν δεν θες 65 βαθμους ρυθμισε το στους 50.Αν και η φιλοσοφια ειναι στους 65 να εχεις την βρυση 1 ζεστο-2κρυο και οσο παγωνει να γινει μισο-μισο μεχι και ολο ζεστο.


A δηλαδή και ο οριζόντιος μπορεί να λειτουργήσει έτσι, αφού τον σβήσω μετά απο λίγο να παρει όλο το νερό μια επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία?
Και για τους βαθμούς δεν ήξερα, υπάρχουν και με ρυθμιστή βαθμών?
Για τον ηλιακό που αναφέρετε παράλειψη δική μου παιδιά, υπάρχει ήδη στην εγκατάσταση, αλλά τον χειμώνα στην περιοχή μου ο ήλιος παιρνει ρεπό... :Cool: 

Αν κατάλαβα μπορώ να βάλω κάτι τέτοιο όσον αφορά τα lit αλλά δεν βλέπω να έχει κάτι σαν ρυθμιστή.
http://clima-energy-gas.skroutzstore...0w.622320.html

----------


## xsterg

[QUOTE=vasilimertzani;537530]Αν παρεις 160 λτ. ενα ατομο κανει αρκει να εχει ηλιοφανεια.σε οικογενεια παντως χειμωνα ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα.

αγαπητε φιλε. μαλλον δεν εχεις δει ποτε σου ηλιακο. ειναι μεσα νοεμβρη και βρισκομαι στην πατρα. με την ηλιοφανεια που υπαρχει αυτες τις ημερες ο ηλιακος μου των 150λιτρων εχει νερο για να κανουν νερο 4 ατομα σε καθημερινη βαση. καταλαβαινω οτι πιο βορεια, πχ μακεδονια η θρακη η αποδοση του θα ειναι μειωμενη αλλα και παλι τουλαχιστον δυο ατομα θα κανουν μπανιο. και μιλαω για μπανιο, οχι για ντουζ. επαναλαμβανω για ακομη μια φορα οτι το κλειδι στον ηλιακο ειναι η τοποθετηση του και οχι η μαρκα του. ολες οι μαρκες ειναι πλεον καλες και ειδικα οι ελληνικες. με δυο ωρες τον χειμωνα (μηνες ιανουαριος-φεβρουαριος) με καλη ηλιοφανεια το νερο φτανει σε επιπεδο μπανιου για 2-3 ατομα. 
δεν ειχα ποτε μου ηλιακο. εβαλα πριν απο δυο χρονια στο σπιτι μου και μετα απο 15 ημερες και στους γονεις μου. την εγκατασταση και στα δυο σπιτια την εχω κανει εγω τοσο σαν τοποθετηση οσο και σαν δημιουργια παροχων αφου και τα δυο σπιτια δεν ειχαν προεγκατασταση για ηλιακο. θεωρω οτι ειναι απο τις πιο ωραιες αγορες που εχω κανει σε αντικειμενο και εχω μετανιωσει που τοσα χρονια δεν ειχα προχωρησει στην εγκατασταση του. το μεγαλο του ατου ειναι η ευκολια χρησης. ανοιγεις την βρυση και το καυτο νερο σε μισο λεπτο ειναι στο χερι σου! ουτε αναψε, περιμενε που εχει ο κλασικος θερμοσιφωνας, ουτε τιποτα! το μονο μειονεκτημα του ειναι το αρχικο κοστος αγορας.

----------


## xsterg

απο οτι βλεπω γιαννη εισαι στα γιαννενα. καταλαβαινω οτι η ηλιοφανεια ειναι σιγουρα σε κατωτερα επιπεδα απο της πατρας. επισης οτι οι θερμοκρασιες ειναι πολυ χαμηλες. εχεις σκεφτει να εκμεταλλευτεις το νερο του ηλιακου με ανακυκλοφορια? αλλο ποσο ενεργειας θελεις να ζεστανεις το νερο του ηλεκτρικου θερμοσιφωνα απο τους 15 βαθμους και αλλο ποσο ενεργειας θελεις να ζεστανεις το νερο απο τον ηλιακο που θα ειναι σιγουρα στους 25-35 βαθμους τουλαχιστον. αν δε συνδιασεις τον κυκλοφορητη και με ενα φωτοβολταικο για να καλυπτεις την ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια του μοτερ με τον ηλιο θα εχεις πραγματικη οικονομια.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> A δηλαδή και ο οριζόντιος μπορεί να λειτουργήσει έτσι, αφού τον σβήσω μετά απο λίγο να παρει όλο το νερό μια επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία?
> Και για τους βαθμούς δεν ήξερα, υπάρχουν και με ρυθμιστή βαθμών?
> Για τον ηλιακό που αναφέρετε παράλειψη δική μου παιδιά, υπάρχει ήδη στην εγκατάσταση, αλλά τον χειμώνα στην περιοχή μου ο ήλιος παιρνει ρεπό...
> 
> Αν κατάλαβα μπορώ να βάλω κάτι τέτοιο όσον αφορά τα lit αλλά δεν βλέπω να έχει κάτι σαν ρυθμιστή.
> http://clima-energy-gas.skroutzstore...0w.622320.html


ρυθμιζεται ο θερμοστατης εσωτερικα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

[QUOTE=xsterg;537544]


> Αν παρεις 160 λτ. ενα ατομο κανει αρκει να εχει ηλιοφανεια.σε οικογενεια παντως χειμωνα ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα.
> 
> αγαπητε φιλε. μαλλον δεν εχεις δει ποτε σου ηλιακο. ειναι μεσα νοεμβρη και βρισκομαι στην πατρα. με την ηλιοφανεια που υπαρχει αυτες τις ημερες ο ηλιακος μου των 150λιτρων εχει νερο για να κανουν νερο 4 ατομα σε καθημερινη βαση. καταλαβαινω οτι πιο βορεια, πχ μακεδονια η θρακη η αποδοση του θα ειναι μειωμενη αλλα και παλι τουλαχιστον δυο ατομα θα κανουν μπανιο. και μιλαω για μπανιο, οχι για ντουζ. επαναλαμβανω για ακομη μια φορα οτι το κλειδι στον ηλιακο ειναι η τοποθετηση του και οχι η μαρκα του. ολες οι μαρκες ειναι πλεον καλες και ειδικα οι ελληνικες. με δυο ωρες τον χειμωνα (μηνες ιανουαριος-φεβρουαριος) με καλη ηλιοφανεια το νερο φτανει σε επιπεδο μπανιου για 2-3 ατομα. 
> δεν ειχα ποτε μου ηλιακο. εβαλα πριν απο δυο χρονια στο σπιτι μου και μετα απο 15 ημερες και στους γονεις μου. την εγκατασταση και στα δυο σπιτια την εχω κανει εγω τοσο σαν τοποθετηση οσο και σαν δημιουργια παροχων αφου και τα δυο σπιτια δεν ειχαν προεγκατασταση για ηλιακο. θεωρω οτι ειναι απο τις πιο ωραιες αγορες που εχω κανει σε αντικειμενο και εχω μετανιωσει που τοσα χρονια δεν ειχα προχωρησει στην εγκατασταση του. το μεγαλο του ατου ειναι η ευκολια χρησης. ανοιγεις την βρυση και το καυτο νερο σε μισο λεπτο ειναι στο χερι σου! ουτε αναψε, περιμενε που εχει ο κλασικος θερμοσιφωνας, ουτε τιποτα! το μονο μειονεκτημα του ειναι το αρχικο κοστος αγορας.


ισως να μην εχω δει οπως εσυ.  :Confused1: 

σε πολυκατοικια δεκαετιας μενω.Ειχα elcos 160λτ.τον πεταξα και εβαλα gauzer 160 παλι με δυο πανελ(3,5 τετρ.μετρα αν θυμαμαι καλα).
χειμωνα για να κανουμε μπανιο 4 ατομα δεν εχουμε.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε βασιλη απο το κερατσινι. θα σου προτεινα να κοιταξεις παλι την εγκατασταση σου. το πιο πιθανο ειναι να φταιει η θεση που τον εχεις βαλει. πατρα με αθηνα δεν θα εχουν και μεγαλη διαφορα στην ηλιοφανεια. απο εκει και περα αν εχεις παλι προβλημα καλο θα ειναι να δει την εγκατασταση σου καποιος υδραυλικος που γνωριζει καλα απο ηλιακα η καποιος μηχανολογος. μην απορριπτεις τα παντα επειδη ετυχε να επεσες σε προβληματικη εγκατασταση. σημερα 14-11-12 με εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια 20 βαθμους κελσιου το θερμομετρο εδειχνε 68 C. καναμε δυο ατομα μπανιο και επεσε μετα το δευτερο ατομο στους 63 C. σε προσκαλω στην πατρα να δεις και τους δυο ηλιακους που εχω βαλει οι οποιοι εχουν παρομοια αποδοση. πριν απο 2 χρονια ναι, δεν ειχα δει ηλιακο. τωρα ομως μετα απο 2 χρονια συμβιωσης μαζι του δεν μπορω να το πω. α και να σημειωσω οτι απο τον προηγουμενο χειμωνα δεν εχω αναψει ακομη τον ηλεκτρικο θερμοσιφωνα παρολο που κανουμε καθημερινο μπανιο 2 ατομα. ε μετα απο αυτα δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι και για πεταμα οι ηλιακοι οπως ισχυριζεσαι.

----------


## @Vagelis@

αν μου επιτρεπουν οι συνομιλητες.. μια παρεμβαση..

ο ηλιακος ειναι οπως και το αυτοκινητο , δεν μπορεις να λες ετσι απλα οτι δεν αξιζει.. 
και εξηγω :
ολα τα αυτοκινητα εχουν 4 τροχους και ενα τιμονι και σε πανε βολτα
αλλα δεν εχουν ολα την ιδια οδικη συμπεριφορα και αποδοση.
ετσι και οι ηλιακοι...

οσο μεγαλυτερο μποϊλερ εχεις , τοσο περισσοτερο χρονο χρειαζεσαι για να ζεστανεις το νερο
αρα περισσοτερη ενεργεια.
επισης τεραστιο ρολο παιζει το πανελ.
τα πανελς με ανακλαστηρες που θερμαινουν 360° τις σωληνωσεις 
εχουν μεγαλυτερη αποδοση απο αλλα , γιατι ακριβως εκμεταλλευονται την ανακλαση των ακτινων
ΚΑΙ στο πισω μερος των σωληνων .
ετσι εχεις αποδοση , ακομη και με την παραμικρη ακτινα ηλιακης ακτινοβολιας.

σιγουρα δεν επαρκει με συννεφια να ζεστανεις νερο στους 65° , αλλα 50-52 εχεις.

για ευνοητους λογους δε θα αναφερω το συστημα που εχω επιλεξει
αλλα θα πω οτι αξιζει τα διπλα λεφτα που στοίχισε .

** για 4μελη οικογενεια τα 160lt δεν ειναι λιγα.. 
καθως αργουν και να ζεσταθουν οσο αυξανονται (το χειμωνα).

----------


## vasilimertzani

> φιλε βασιλη απο το κερατσινι. θα σου προτεινα να κοιταξεις παλι την εγκατασταση σου. το πιο πιθανο ειναι να φταιει η θεση που τον εχεις βαλει. πατρα με αθηνα δεν θα εχουν και μεγαλη διαφορα στην ηλιοφανεια. απο εκει και περα αν εχεις παλι προβλημα καλο θα ειναι να δει την εγκατασταση σου καποιος υδραυλικος που γνωριζει καλα απο ηλιακα η καποιος μηχανολογος. μην απορριπτεις τα παντα επειδη ετυχε να επεσες σε προβληματικη εγκατασταση. σημερα 14-11-12 με εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια 20 βαθμους κελσιου το θερμομετρο εδειχνε 68 C. καναμε δυο ατομα μπανιο και επεσε μετα το δευτερο ατομο στους 63 C. σε προσκαλω στην πατρα να δεις και τους δυο ηλιακους που εχω βαλει οι οποιοι εχουν παρομοια αποδοση. πριν απο 2 χρονια ναι, δεν ειχα δει ηλιακο. τωρα ομως μετα απο 2 χρονια συμβιωσης μαζι του δεν μπορω να το πω. α και να σημειωσω οτι απο τον προηγουμενο χειμωνα δεν εχω αναψει ακομη τον ηλεκτρικο θερμποσιφωνα παρολο που κανουμε καθημερινο μπανιο 2 ατομα. ε μετα απο αυτα δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι και για πεταμα οι ηλιακοι οπως ισχυριζεσαι.


το σπιτι ειναι,δικο μου.αρα,ξερω απο πρωτο χερι τι εχει,γινει και πως.ο δικος μου οπως και αλλοι 200 που βλεπω γυρω γυρω κοιτανε στην ιδια κατευθυνση..ξαναλεω το εψαξα αρκετα το θεμα.καποτε με βαλανε και αλλαξα ολες τις βρυσες ,μηπως και καποια ειχε,χαλασμενο μικτη και μπερδευε ζεστο με κρυο.ουτε και αυτο ελυσε το προβλημα.φωναξα,και,αντιπροσωποια. μια χαρα ολα.και ξαναλεω το προβλημα ειναι,οτι δεν φτανει το νερο (ιδιως αν οι ωρες μεταξυ μας απεχουν) για ολους.
Φταιει οτι το,νερο που περνω ειναι,πολυ κρυο;φταιει το οτι ειμαστε σπαταλη οικογενεια; δεν θα μαθευτει ποτε.
περα το να φωναξω καποιον δεν,αλλαζει κατι.σου ειπα οτι ηδη εχω φωναξει,αρκετους.δεν ειναι,και,επιστημη(εσυ αλλοτε το ξερεις πολυ καλα-απο τις εγκαταστασεις)
αυτα.


ΥΓ ενημερωτικα παντως αν κανεις μια αναζητηση στο internet θα δεις οτι και αλλοι ειναι με αυτο το προβλημα,δεν ειμαι μοναδικος.και γνωστοι μου αλλωστε το εχουν το εχουν το πριβλημα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

vagelis
δεν λεω οτι δεν αξιζει.εγραψα επακριβως οτι τον χειμωνα ειναι,πεταμενα λεφτα.εξηγω λοιπον οτι αν δεν μπορει,να κανει μια,οικογενεια μπανιο χειμωνα δεν υπαρχει λογις να το,συζηταμε.Για αυτο κατασκευαστηκανε ,αλλωστε ποιος ο λογος,να εχουν αντισταση αν δεν την χρειαζονταν;
δεν,λεω,οτι δεν,υοαρχουν,συστηματα καλυτερα απο το,δικο μου.σιγουρα υπαρχουν.το θεμα ειναι,αξιζει;συντηρησεις;εγκαταστασεις κλπ+ to νερο που τρεχει,μεχρι,να ερθει το ζεστο.

----------


## goosey

> ρυθμιζεται ο θερμοστατης εσωτερικα.


 Δηλαδή?  Πως θα γίνει αυτό που έγραψες  _"Αν δεν θες 65 βαθμους ρυθμισε το στους 50."
_

----------


## xsterg

φιλε βασιλη,
εχω δει και αλλες εγκαταστασεις που μαλιστα τις εχουν κανει επαγγελματιες υδραυλικοι και εχω διαπιστωσει τραγικα λαθη, τοσο στην τοποθετηση οσο και στην εγκατασταση γενικοτερα. το προβλημα σου ειναι η σκιαση του θερμοσιφωνα απο καποιο ψηλοτερο κτηριο η αλλο αντικειμενο η λαθος προσανατολισμος. στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν πινακες οπου βρισκεις τον ακριβη προσανατολισμο που πρεπει να εχει ο ηλιακος σε σχεση με τον τοπο σου. με την βοηθεια μιας πυξιδας θα μπορεσεις να δεις αν εισαι σωστος η οχι. το οτι ολοι κοιταζουν προς την ιδια κατευθυνση ειναι μια ενδειξη αλλα μην ειμαστε και σιγουροι 100%. εγω αν ειχα προβλημα θα το τσεκαρα με μια πυξιδα για να δω αν ειμαι μεσα στα αποδεκτα περιθωρια. απο εκει και περα κοιτα και τις μονωσεις στις σωληνωσεις σου. τοσο στο ζεστο νερο, οσο και στο και στο κλειστο κυκλωμα. εχω προσεξει παρα πολυ τις μονωσεις μου στο κλειστο κυκλωμα για να ελαχιστοποιησω τις απωλειες. επισης αλλο σημειο ειναι η διαμετρος και η κλιση των σωληνων στο κλειστο κυκλωμα. ελαχιστοποιηση των σωληνωσεων, με σωστες κλισεις που ομως δεν δημιουργουν προβλημα λογω του οτι ειναι πολυ τεντωμενες. 
να πω οτι και οι δυο θερμοσιφωνες μου ειναι τοποθετημενοι σε σημειο οπου δεν εχουν σκιαση σε καμια χρονικη στιγμη κατα την διαρκεια ολης της ημερας. σιγουρα ειναι ενα στοιχειο που βοηθαει παρα πολυ στην θερμανση σε σχεση με αλλους που βλεπω οτι εχουν αμεση ηλιοφανεια μερικες μονο ωρες στην διαρκεια της ημερας. 
αν μπορεις βγαλε και μερικες φωτογραφιες τοσο γενικα του ηλιακου οσο και ειδικα καποιων στοιχειων του που υποπτευεσαι οτι μπορει να δημιουργουν προβλημα. με χαρα μου και με τις ελαχιστες γνωσεις μου πανω στα υδραυλικα να προσφερω οποια βοηθεια μπορω.

----------


## @Vagelis@

> vagelis
> δεν λεω οτι δεν αξιζει.εγραψα επακριβως οτι τον χειμωνα ειναι,πεταμενα λεφτα.εξηγω λοιπον οτι αν δεν μπορει,να κανει μια,οικογενεια μπανιο χειμωνα δεν υπαρχει λογις να το,συζηταμε.Για αυτο κατασκευαστηκανε ,αλλωστε ποιος ο λογος,να εχουν αντισταση αν δεν την χρειαζονταν;
> δεν,λεω,οτι δεν,υοαρχουν,συστηματα καλυτερα απο το,δικο μου.σιγουρα υπαρχουν.το θεμα ειναι,αξιζει;συντηρησεις;εγκαταστασεις κλπ+ to νερο που τρεχει,μεχρι,να ερθει το ζεστο.


Βασιλη,
μετα απο 2 χειμωνες (φετος 3) που εχω δοκιμασει τον ηλιακο
μπορω να πω οτι .. ναι.. αξιζει να επενδυεις.. οχι να αγοραζεις απλα ηλιακο.
αλλο ειναι ενα συστημα με 260€ και αλλο ενα συστημα με 1375€.

αξιζει να επενδυεις ..
επενδυση σημαινει '' δινω χρηματα τωρα και .. περιμενω να παρω κερδος πολλαπλασιο ''
οχι '' δινω χρηματα τωρα και θελω τωρα το κερδος , ας ειναι μικροτερο ''

επιμενω δλδ, στο οτι αν καποιος δωσει χρηματα για φθηνο συστημα θα εχει προσκαιρα μικρο αποτελεσμα,
ενω αν καποιος επενδυσει σε ενα σοβαρο συστημα , θα εχει μακροχρονια καλο αποτελεσμα.

το θεμα ''χειμωνας'' ειναι διαφορετικο σε καθε σημειο της Χωρας.
παρότι νησι.. η Λημνος , οπου ζω χτυπαει πολυ συχνα ''μειον'' 
και μαλιστα μπορει να μεινουμε για μερες σε περιβαλλον 5° κατω απο το μηδεν.

η αποδοση του συστηματος , κατ'εμε, ειναι πολυ καλη.

----------


## xsterg

συμφωνω με τον φιλο βαγγελη. βεβαια και οι φθηνοι ηλιακοι ειναι πλεον πολυ καλοι. 
ο φιλος βαγγελης απο την λημνο μου θυμησε και το στρατιωτικο μου οπου εκανα εναν χειμωνα στον παγωμενο κασπακα. βεβαια θυμαμαι και τις πανεμορφες παραλιες της λημνου που δεν ξεχνιουνται.

----------

@Vagelis@ (14-11-12)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Δηλαδή?  Πως θα γίνει αυτό που έγραψες  _"Αν δεν θες 65 βαθμους ρυθμισε το στους 50."
> _


εχει, πανω,ο θερμοστατης κλιμακα θερμοκρασιας,απο 40-80 . εσυ απλα,ρυθμιζεις το βιδακι του.βρισκεται,στο κουτακι που μπαινουν τα καλωδια.




> φιλε βασιλη,
> εχω δει και αλλες εγκαταστασεις που μαλιστα τις εχουν κανει επαγγελματιες υδραυλικοι και εχω διαπιστωσει τραγικα λαθη, τοσο στην τοποθετηση οσο και στην εγκατασταση γενικοτερα. το προβλημα σου ειναι η σκιαση του θερμοσιφωνα απο καποιο ψηλοτερο κτηριο η αλλο αντικειμενο η λαθος προσανατολισμος. στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν πινακες οπου βρισκεις τον ακριβη προσανατολισμο που πρεπει να εχει ο ηλιακος σε σχεση με τον τοπο σου. με την βοηθεια μιας πυξιδας θα μπορεσεις να δεις αν εισαι σωστος η οχι. το οτι ολοι κοιταζουν προς την ιδια κατευθυνση ειναι μια ενδειξη αλλα μην ειμαστε και σιγουροι 100%. εγω αν ειχα προβλημα θα το τσεκαρα με μια πυξιδα για να δω αν ειμαι μεσα στα αποδεκτα περιθωρια. απο εκει και περα κοιτα και τις μονωσεις στις σωληνωσεις σου. τοσο στο ζεστο νερο, οσο και στο και στο κλειστο κυκλωμα. εχω προσεξει παρα πολυ τις μονωσεις μου στο κλειστο κυκλωμα για να ελαχιστοποιησω τις απωλειες. επισης αλλο σημειο ειναι η διαμετρος και η κλιση των σωληνων στο κλειστο κυκλωμα. ελαχιστοποιηση των σωληνωσεων, με σωστες κλισεις που ομως δεν δημιουργουν προβλημα λογω του οτι ειναι πολυ τεντωμενες. 
> να πω οτι και οι δυο θερμοσιφωνες μου ειναι τοποθετημενοι σε σημειο οπου δεν εχουν σκιαση σε καμια χρονικη στιγμη κατα την διαρκεια ολης της ημερας. σιγουρα ειναι ενα στοιχειο που βοηθαει παρα πολυ στην θερμανση σε σχεση με αλλους που βλεπω οτι εχουν αμεση ηλιοφανεια μερικες μονο ωρες στην διαρκεια της ημερας. 
> αν μπορεις βγαλε και μερικες φωτογραφιες τοσο γενικα του ηλιακου οσο και ειδικα καποιων στοιχειων του που υποπτευεσαι οτι μπορει να δημιουργουν προβλημα. με χαρα μου και με τις ελαχιστες γνωσεις μου πανω στα υδραυλικα να προσφερω οποια βοηθεια μπορω.


καταρχην να σε ευχαριστησω για το ενδιαφερον.
αθα ριξω μια,ματια αν μπορω,μεσω google earth που φαινεται παρα πολυ καλα.σκιαση δεν εχω καθολου.ουτε με αυτον ουτε με τον προηγουμενο.επισης,μονωση μεχρι τις εντιχισμενες σωληνες εω καλη.μεσα στον τοιχο απο οτι εχω δει εχει βαλει σκετη talos.
ειναι φ15 σωληνα. επισης σημαντικο στοιχειο ειναι,το εξης.περσι με 3-4 βαθμους εξ.θερμοκρασια με ζεστο νερο και,αναμενο θερμοσιφωνα (το τόνιζω αυτο) μενανε στυν μμεση απο νερο.
επειδη,αρχισα λιγο να το ψαχνω παλι εεχω,παραγγειλει,υις βαλβιδες μειωσης παροχης νερου(οικονομιας)  να δω τελικα αν,ειναι,θεμα σπαταλης.θελω να βαλω και,μια αντεπιστροφη στο κολεκτερ να,μου φυγει και αυτη η απορια.






> Βασιλη,
> μετα απο 2 χειμωνες (φετος 3) που εχω δοκιμασει τον ηλιακο
> μπορω να πω οτι .. ναι.. αξιζει να επενδυεις.. οχι να αγοραζεις απλα ηλιακο.
> αλλο ειναι ενα συστημα με 260€ και αλλο ενα συστημα με 1375€.
> 
> αξιζει να επενδυεις ..
> επενδυση σημαινει '' δινω χρηματα τωρα και .. περιμενω να παρω κερδος πολλαπλασιο ''
> οχι '' δινω χρηματα τωρα και θελω τωρα το κερδος , ας ειναι μικροτερο ''
> 
> ...


αν,εχεις,βρει ηλιακο με 260 ενδιαφερομαι.
εψαχνα να βαλω δτον παλιο ενα κατοπτρο και,θελανε 400 μονο για αυτο.
δεν διαφωνω οτι στις απε οτι δωσεις θα λαβεις.απλα μερικες φορες δεν αξιζει.
εγω πχ σε 13 χρονια εχω δωσει 2000 χοντρικα.ε με να θερμοσιφωνα των 200€ ποσο ρευμα θα ειχα καψει;


υγ γραφω απο κινητο και,δυσκολευομαι λιγο.συγνωμη.

υγ2.
καλημερα σε ολους

υγ3 ο μπατζανακης μου ειναι απο μυρινα.Βαγγελη.

----------


## @Vagelis@

> αν,εχεις,βρει ηλιακο με 260 ενδιαφερομαι.
> εψαχνα να βαλω δτον παλιο ενα κατοπτρο και,θελανε 400 μονο για αυτο.
> δεν διαφωνω οτι στις απε οτι δωσεις θα λαβεις.απλα μερικες φορες δεν αξιζει.
> εγω πχ σε 13 χρονια εχω δωσει 2000 χοντρικα.ε με να θερμοσιφωνα των 200€ ποσο ρευμα θα ειχα καψει;
> 
> 
> υγ γραφω απο κινητο και,δυσκολευομαι λιγο.συγνωμη.
> 
> υγ2.
> ...


*Καλημερα Βασιλη..*

*οντως εχεις δικιο για την τιμη..
τοτε που εβαλα εγω τον δικο μου, ειχα πεσει πανω σε κινεζικο , οχι τριπλης , με 260€.
μου ειχε κανει τρομερη εντυπωση , αλλα δε συγκρατησα μαρκα.
υποθετω οτι θα ηταν παραεισαγωγη της παραεισαγωγης...
του στυλ '' παρτον και δε σε ξερω ''
δεν ασχοληθηκα ιδιαιτερα.

ως παραδειγμα ανεφερα την τιμη , επειδη θυμηθηκα το τοτε γεγονος.

οσο για το κατοπτρο..
το δικο μου π.χ εκανε πριν 3 περιπου χρονια 800€ λιανικη.. φαρμακι σκετο.
το θυμαμαι επειδη ειχα ζητησει να βαλω δυο κατοπτρα , αλλα οταν ακουσα την τιμη .. τρομαξα.*

* ελατε το καλοκαιρι.. εχει ωραιες θαλασσες.

----------


## goosey

> εχει, πανω,ο θερμοστατης κλιμακα θερμοκρασιας,απο 40-80 . εσυ απλα,ρυθμιζεις το βιδακι του.βρισκεται,στο κουτακι που μπαινουν τα καλωδια.


1)Ελπίζω να το έχουν αυτό όλοι οι θερμοσίφωνες, σωστά?
2)Δεν θα με καλύψει αφού μιλάμε για 1 άτομο κι ένας 45άρης αντί για 60άρη?
3)Πιάσατε την κουβέντα για τους ηλιακούς και δεν απαντήθηκε το ερώτημα μου ρε παιδιά. :Drool: 
 Θέλω να το ξεκαθαρίσω μέσα μου γιατί υδραυλικός μου είπε πως οι όρθιοι  έχουν την ιδιότητα με το νερό που περιγράφω στο αρχικό post.

----------


## vasilimertzani

σου ζητάω εκ μέρους όλων συγνώμη.
στο θέμα σου τώρα.όλοι οι κατασκευαστές έχουν ρυθμιζόμενο θερμοστατη. οργισμένοι  τον έχουν και με δυνατότητα για εξωτική ρύθμιση, αν είναι προσβασιμος. 
το πόσα λίτρα σε μια μελέτη για ένα άτομο μπάνιο είναι 60λτ.
τώρα βέβαια σε κάποιους δεν φτάνουν.μην χαρείς μικρότερο πιστεύω θα μένεις στην μέση.ενδεικτικό να αναφέρω αν έχεις απλό ντους τέρμα ανοιχτό καταναλώνει  16λτ λεπτό.
αν εσυ πλενεσαι και το νερό τρέχει τότε σε δέκα λεπτά με ανοιχτή βρύση έχεις φάει 100λτ. κρύο και ζεστό(όσο μπορεί να είναι ζεστό αφού συμπληρώνει συνέχεια)
τώρα για το οριζοντίως η κάθετος πιστεύω δεν αξίζει καν σχολιασμός.είναι αδιάφορο αν στην μέση έχεις 55και ψηλά 60 η κάτω 50και ψηλά 60.φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις  τι θέλω να πώ.

----------


## xsterg

οντως ο καθετος στα ιδια λιτρα και ιδιας κατασκευης εχει λιγο καλυτερη αποδοση. ο καθετος εχει την ιδιοτητα να μην ανακατευει το ζεστο με το κρυο νερο τοσο γρηγορα οσο ο οριζοντιος. προτιμησε λοιπον καθετο αντι οριζοντιο αν εχεις χωρο για την τοποθετηση του.

----------


## goosey

> σου ζητάω εκ μέρους όλων συγνώμη.
> στο θέμα σου τώρα.όλοι οι κατασκευαστές έχουν ρυθμιζόμενο θερμοστατη. οργισμένοι  τον έχουν και με δυνατότητα για εξωτική ρύθμιση, αν είναι προσβασιμος. 
> το πόσα λίτρα σε μια μελέτη για ένα άτομο μπάνιο είναι 60λτ.
> τώρα βέβαια σε κάποιους δεν φτάνουν.μην χαρείς μικρότερο πιστεύω θα μένεις στην μέση.ενδεικτικό να αναφέρω αν έχεις απλό ντους τέρμα ανοιχτό καταναλώνει  16λτ λεπτό.
> αν εσυ πλενεσαι και το νερό τρέχει τότε σε δέκα λεπτά με ανοιχτή βρύση έχεις φάει 100λτ. κρύο και ζεστό(όσο μπορεί να είναι ζεστό αφού συμπληρώνει συνέχεια)
> τώρα για το οριζοντίως η κάθετος πιστεύω δεν αξίζει καν σχολιασμός.είναι αδιάφορο αν στην μέση έχεις 55και ψηλά 60 η κάτω 50και ψηλά 60.φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις  τι θέλω να πώ.


Όχι περίμενε μην ζητάς συγγνώμη, να πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου!
Χα χα... Το θέμα το άνοιξα για ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα αλλά χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ τον ηλιακό(δεν ξέρω καν τη μάρκα, έχει ξεθωριάσει) εδω και 30 χρόνια!
Τον είχε βάλει ο πατέρας μου και τώρα συνεχίζω να τον χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ.Το μόνο που κάνω είναι να συμληρώνω 2 φορές το χρόνο παραφλού... Οχι λοιπόν απλά έβγαλε τα λεφτά του, αλλά με το παραπάνω!
Απο το θέμα που άνοιξα καταλαβαίνετε πως μέχρι τώρα δεν χρειάστηκα ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα 6-7 μήνες το χρόνο. Απλά το χειμώνα βολευόμουνα με το μπόιλερ του (φτηνού :Tongue2: ) πετρελαίου...
Πάντως αυτό που λες  
τώρα για το οριζοντίως η κάθετος πιστεύω δεν αξίζει καν σχολιασμός.είναι  αδιάφορο αν στην μέση έχεις 55και ψηλά 60 η κάτω 50και ψηλά  60.φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις  τι θέλω να πώ.                         
έτσι όπως το γράφεις μπερδεύομαι, για κάντο μου λίγο πενηνταράκια...*
*

----------


## goosey

> οντως ο καθετος στα ιδια λιτρα και ιδιας κατασκευης εχει λιγο καλυτερη αποδοση. ο καθετος εχει την ιδιοτητα να μην ανακατευει το ζεστο με το κρυο νερο τοσο γρηγορα οσο ο οριζοντιος. προτιμησε λοιπον καθετο αντι οριζοντιο αν εχεις χωρο για την τοποθετηση του.


Με μπέρδεψες τώρα... Μα αυτό ακριβώς δεν θέλουμε για να κατεβάζω τον διακόπτη του πριν την ώρα του για να κάνω οικονομία? Να ανακατεύει το νερό μέσα το ζεστό που έχει γίνει ήδη με το υπόλοιπο κρύο, ώστε να παίρνει μια ενδιάμεση θερμοκρασία.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε γιαννη. δεν ξερω για τις γνωσεις σου στις υδραυλικες εγκαταστασεις αλλα χρειαζεσαι διαβασμα!! το μη ανακατεμα του ζεστου-κρυου νερου στον καθετο θερμοσιφωνα ειναι αυτο που τον κανει καλυτερο απο τον αδελφο του σε οριζοντια εκδοση. το νερο μεσα στο καζανι δεν εχει την ιδια θερμοκρασια σε ολο το καζανι. το φαινομενο αυτο λεγεται διαστρωματωση. κατω κατω μπορεις να εχεις ανετα για πολλες ωρες νερο πχ 32C και στα ανωτερα στρωματα ανετα νερο πχ 60C. δεν ειναι δυνατον ο θερμοσιφωνας να εχει νερο και στα 80 λιτρα στην ιδια θερμοκρασια στον πατο του και στην κορυφη του.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> φιλε γιαννη. δεν ξερω για τις γνωσεις σου στις υδραυλικες εγκαταστασεις αλλα χρειαζεσαι διαβασμα!! το μη ανακατεμα του ζεστου-κρυου νερου στον καθετο θερμοσιφωνα ειναι αυτο που τον κανει καλυτερο απο τον αδελφο του σε οριζοντια εκδοση. το νερο μεσα στο καζανι δεν εχει την ιδια θερμοκρασια σε ολο το καζανι. το φαινομενο αυτο λεγεται διαστρωματωση. κατω κατω μπορεις να εχεις ανετα για πολλες ωρες νερο πχ 32C και στα ανωτερα στρωματα ανετα νερο πχ 60C. δεν ειναι δυνατον ο θερμοσιφωνας να εχει νερο και στα 80 λιτρα στην ιδια θερμοκρασια στον πατο του και στην κορυφη του.


είναι η ιδιότητα του ζεστού να πηγαίνει πάνω. για αυτό και το ζεστό το τραβάνε πάντα από πάνω.
για αυτό και ο κάθετος είναι λίγο καλύτερος από ότι λένε.(αν και εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι αμελητέα η διαφορά).

----------


## xsterg

δεν ειναι καθολου αμελητεα η διαφορα. η διαφορα φαινεται απο την στιγμη που ανοιγεις την βρυση και μπαινει το κρυο νερο. στον καθετο το κρυο νερο που μπαινει μεσα δεν ανακατευεται με το ζεστο στον βαθμο που ανακατευεται στον οριζοντιο. γι αυτο αν μπορεις να επιλεξεις για την ιδια χωρητικοτητα αναμεσα σε καθετο και οριζοντιο προτιμησε τον καθετο και δεν θα το μετανιωσεις. ενα ακομη μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα του καθετου που δεν το ειπαμε ειναι οτι μπορεις με πολυ μεγαλυτερη ευκολια να ξεβιδωσεις το κατω μερος για επισκευη η συντηρηση. αν πχ καει η αντισταση η χρειαστει καθαρισμα το εσωτερικο του απο τα αλατα αυτο γινεται απειρως ευκολοτερα στον καθετο παρα στον οριζοντιο, ειδικα αν συνυπολογισουμε οτι οι οριζοντιοι τοποθετουνται συνηθως πανω σε αβολα παταρια. ο μονος λογος για να βαλει καποιος οριζοντιο θερμοσιφωνα ειναι να μην εχει χωρο η να εχει χαμηλο παταρι χωρις προβλεψη για καθετο θερμοσιφωνα.

----------


## goosey

Όχι ρε παιδιά, ούτε ειδικές γνώσεις στο θέμα έχω ούτε θέλω να παιδευτώ περαιτέρω. Απλά θέλω να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, όπως την περιγράφω στο αρχικό μου post.
Aπο οτι κατάλαβα θα την κάνω άνετα όπως είπες με τη ρύθμιση στους 50-60 C' στον εσωτερικό του θερμοστάτη, κατα την τοποθέτηση, μια και καλή. :Rolleyes: 
Αν μπορείτε δώστε μου και κανα link με ποικιλία και αξιοπιστία να πάρω απο διαδίκτυο. Απο μια έρευνα που έκανα τα καταστήματα στις τιμές κοπανάνε!

----------


## vasilimertzani

http://www.largeshop.gr/?c=288&p=1612

http://multiclima.gr/?section=2015&l...8&detail1634=1

----------

goosey (19-11-12)

----------


## goosey

Aυτός εδώ τι διαφορά έχει ρε παιδιά απ τον άλλο της ELCO? Mου φαίνεται κλασική περίπτωση αλλαγής ετικέτας.
http://www.largeshop.gr/?c=288&p=2352
και της ΕLCO
http://www.largeshop.gr/?c=288&p=1612
Στον ALTEC κάνουν πανελλαδική αποστολή δωρεάν, ενώ ο ΕLCO θα μου έρθει και με τα συνολικά κιλά κάπου 160 Ευρώ...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Aυτός εδώ τι διαφορά έχει ρε παιδιά απ τον άλλο της ELCO? Mου φαίνεται κλασική περίπτωση αλλαγής ετικέτας.
> http://www.largeshop.gr/?c=288&p=2352
> και της ΕLCO
> http://www.largeshop.gr/?c=288&p=1612
> Στον ALTEC κάνουν πανελλαδική αποστολή δωρεάν, ενώ ο ΕLCO θα μου έρθει και με τα συνολικά κιλά κάπου 160 Ευρώ...


κανε ενα τηλ.μην και εχουν χρησιμοποιησει απλα την φωτογραφια του.
Αυτα τα εβαλα ενδεικτικα,τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα εβρισκες?

----------


## makocer

o altec αναφερει 3kw ,ενω ο elco εχει διπλα στα λιτρα ενα 4 ...μηπως δειχνει 4kw αντισταση?
βεβαια ο elco θεωρειτε πιο ''επωνυμος'' κι εχει μικρη διαφορα τιμης (αλλα δινει και δυνατοτητα δοσεων)..
και φυσικα το να σου στειλουν μια κουτα αυτου του μεγεθους και βαρους ανεβαζει το κοστος -οποτε λογικη η διαφορα..
αν προσεξεις ομως λεει για τον altec >5 χρονια εγγυηση *elco!!
*οποτε εγω θα πηγαινα για αυτον -αν τον συντηρεις μια φορα τον χρονο (ανοδιο/αντισταση) θα εισαι οκ

----------


## goosey

Μιας που πιάσαμε το θέμα, όταν άλλος κατασκευαστής αναφέρει για τη μόνωση μέσα απο την πολυουρεθάνη για  "διπλή υάλωση- enamel" (έτσι ακριβώς το γράφει )  λέτε να είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που λέει ο ELCO και καλά DURO GLASS?
  Nα είναι το ίδιο πράγμα 'αραγε?

----------

